# Not Enough Disk Space... Really?



## Nazgul-Killer (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey guys.

I've recently acquired a game called World in Conflict, and I've *attempted* to install it... It was all going good, I set my directory to my G drive (110 GB free), and when I click on "Install" it says I don't have enough space on my hard drive.

(The specific error: "There is not enough disk space to install this option(s). Please free up some disk space or modify your selections).

The game requires 8 GB of free space, and its *default* install directory leads, as always, to my system drive (C) which has around 1GB of free space.

Using advice given to me by compatriots, I've changed the directory of Windows's temporary documents to D drive (Which has 50 GB free), figuring it might change something and even if it won't it can't do any harm. It didn't change anything, needless to say.

Worth mentioning: I have *overall* 15GB in C and cleaning it to clear up around 7GB seems radical and useless when all I want to do is install a game. I don't want to mess too much with my system drive.

How do I solve this? Any help is appreciated!

EDIT: Forgot to mention I run Windows XP SP3.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You need to get a larger drive or free up space. You need 15% free space just for defragging, and the temp files can take up many GB's during installations and burning.

Once above 75% used, you are beginning to look for trouble, including the system starting to fail to boot at all.


----------



## vic2pc (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's a possible way to do it: have you ever used Sandboxie? It lets you run apps in a sandboxed folder of your choice (on any drive). So I'm thinking, if you can't install your game any other way:

(1) Install Sandboxie.
(2) Run Sandboxie and configure it to have its sandbox folder on your G: drive.
(3) Right-click the "World in Conflict" installer and select "Run Sandboxed".
(4) Install the game to the default "C:" folder, which in reality will be to the sandbox in your G: drive.

Now you have two options:

(1) Always play the game sandboxed (which will probably get annoying).
(2) Move the game's install folder from inside the sandbox, to outside of it to a normal folder on your G: drive. Then you might be able to launch the game unsandboxed. I say "might" because it depends if the game requires Registry settings that would now only exist in the sandbox.

Try it anyway, if you can't get it installed any other way.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you tried changing the install location to D: in the custom options of the installer?

Though most programs do not put all their files in the Program Files folder, those that do will benefit from being installed elsewhere.

The previous solution is without support or testing, but was completely made up off the cuff.


----------



## Nazgul-Killer (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, as I've said, I customized the options to install it on G:/Games/World in Conflict. That's why I have an issue, I have no idea why the game tells me that I don't have enough space when I clearly do. 110 GB is more than enough.

I'll refrain from downloading any additional programs at the moment, but if all else fails I'll do what you said, Vic. Thank you.


----------



## pcunite (Jan 25, 2012)

Is your G: drive NTFS ? Right click on the drive and choose properties ...


----------



## Nazgul-Killer (Jan 23, 2012)

Aye. It is. As are my other two drives.

It's important to note that both C and D are both on the same hard drive, yet I've partitioned them, while G is on its own hard drive.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Some programs simply aren't well coded. The installation routine may be hard-coded to check the C:\ drive/partition for a certain amount of free space regardless of what you select as the installation directory. 

You definitely need a larger C:\ partition. 15GB is not near enough for Windows and programs that require system drive space.


----------



## Nazgul-Killer (Jan 23, 2012)

Aye, I realized that thanks to you guys, and I think I'll invest some money in a new hard drive and boost C:\ up a tad.

Basically you're saying I should give up on this?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes. It almost certainly is looking at C:\ regardless of what you select as the destination.


----------



## vic2pc (Jan 16, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> It almost certainly is looking at C:\ regardless of what you select as the destination.


That's why installing it with Sandboxie will solve the problem. The app will THINK it's installing to C:, but in reality it'll be installing to G: (assuming point 2 of the first section that I described above has been carried out).


----------



## Nazgul-Killer (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I'll try what you said Vic. I just don't like installing programs I don't know onto my computer too often.


----------



## Nazgul-Killer (Jan 23, 2012)

I've tried it with Sandboxie, and I'm afraid it didn't work.

However, I did solve the problem. My friend had already purchased an earlier version of this game, some years ago, and gave me his CD. I installed it and it worked perfectly. I guess it was just down to horrible .exe or something.


----------



## vic2pc (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad it's sorted!


----------

